

Best of tptacek, patio11, edw519 and other HN leaders - evanrmurphy
http://evanrmurphy.com/best-of-hacker-news-leaders/

======
evanrmurphy
Top 10 pasted here for convenience:

1\. tptacek - [http://bitovod.com/hn/best-
of?username=tptacek&limit=75](http://bitovod.com/hn/best-
of?username=tptacek&limit=75)

2\. patio11 - [http://bitovod.com/hn/best-
of?username=patio11&limit=75](http://bitovod.com/hn/best-
of?username=patio11&limit=75)

3\. edw519 - [http://bitovod.com/hn/best-
of?username=edw519&limit=75](http://bitovod.com/hn/best-
of?username=edw519&limit=75)

4\. jacquesm - [http://bitovod.com/hn/best-
of?username=jacquesm&limit=75](http://bitovod.com/hn/best-
of?username=jacquesm&limit=75)

5\. fogus - [http://bitovod.com/hn/best-
of?username=fogus&limit=75](http://bitovod.com/hn/best-
of?username=fogus&limit=75)

6\. cwan - [http://bitovod.com/hn/best-
of?username=cwan&limit=75](http://bitovod.com/hn/best-
of?username=cwan&limit=75)

7\. jrockway - [http://bitovod.com/hn/best-
of?username=jrockway&limit=75](http://bitovod.com/hn/best-
of?username=jrockway&limit=75)

8\. swombat - [http://bitovod.com/hn/best-
of?username=swombat&limit=75](http://bitovod.com/hn/best-
of?username=swombat&limit=75)

9\. vaksel - [http://bitovod.com/hn/best-
of?username=vaksel&limit=75](http://bitovod.com/hn/best-
of?username=vaksel&limit=75)

10\. ssclafani - [http://bitovod.com/hn/best-
of?username=ssclafani&limit=7...](http://bitovod.com/hn/best-
of?username=ssclafani&limit=75)

------
evanrmurphy
Context: bitovod created a site which aggregates the "Best of _____" for any
user on Hacker News (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2661941>).

After he added a feature to make queries linkable, we can now compile a "Best
of" list for all the leaders on Hacker News
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/leaders>). This is an attempt to compile and
maintain such a list.

------
JoachimSchipper
This would be better as a comment on
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2661941>.

